# Export to 300dpi on iPad



## krijg064 (Mar 22, 2019)

Hi,

I’m using mirrorless camera’s more and more for my work as a photojournalist. Till now I’m having my Macbook with me to edit the photos on the job so I can sent them directly to a press agency I’m working for and newspapers can use my photos.
I’m trying to travel light and am wondering if it is possible to export photos in 300dpi on my iPad using Lightroom CC. In that way I don’t need to take my Macbook with me.
According to me it’s not possible to export to 300dpi on an iPad. But I want to be sure and thought it was worth to check.
Anybody?

Regards,
Marcel.


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Mar 23, 2019)

Digital image files do not have a dpi  (or more correctly- ppi) although software like Photoshop can save a ppi figure in file metadata.
It appears that Lightroom-CC does not give an option to include ppi in the metadata of 'Saved' photos.
You can determine the PIXEL size of the files you save. 
Details on Page 60 of the Lightroom-CC Help Reference PDF at-
Use offline Help in Adobe products
http://dpanswers.com/content/tech_pixels.php
My experience with a newspaper - I sent a 6000x4000px file (enough for a quality 20x13inch print at 300ppi). The 'Photo editor' replied that my photo was not "detailed enough".  I can only assume the file had 72ppi embedded and the editor did not know any better about pixel size.


----------



## krijg064 (Mar 23, 2019)

I-See-Light said:


> Digital image files do not have a dpi  (or more correctly- ppi) although software like Photoshop can save a ppi figure in file metadata.
> It appears that Lightroom-CC does not give an option to include ppi in the metadata of 'Saved' photos.
> You can determine the PIXEL size of the files you save.
> Details on Page 60 of the Lightroom-CC Help Reference PDF at-
> ...



Thank you. Looks like it should work then. I think I will try andere see what happens.
Thanks for your help


----------

